# Can I use my discount card at self checkout?



## ricearoni (Jul 28, 2022)

I used it today and it went through fine and I payed with cash. I wasn’t asked to show Id or anything so I was just wondering if this was acceptable.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 28, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I used it today and it went through fine and I payed with cash. I wasn’t asked to show Id or anything so I was just wondering if this was acceptable.


Yes


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jul 28, 2022)

I have my discount on the app. I always use it on self checkout.


----------

